# Submissive urination and how to manage the situation



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not correct as that will only make him more nervous. I would have guests sit in a chair and ignore him. Let him see them with you off to the side with treat. Have him sit and give him a treat. Have him do a couple of simple tricks and treat him. Take the focus off the guest and on to you. Occasionally request another trick and treat.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

A better description is excitement urination. The best way to handle it is to make everything very low key. Teach your boy an alternative to getting excited. Make the door bell ring mean go lay on a matt out of the way or some other settle down and be calm behavior. Tell your friends to ignore him when they first arrive once he and they have settled down then he can be released to say hi but at the first sign of excitement back to the matt for calming down. 
It will take work and you will find your friends are the hardest to "train" but in the long run it will be really nice to have a dog who quietly moves out of the way and waits for permission to say hi.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ignore him until he calms down. No attention at all, by anyone. Don't let guests handle him until he's quiet. And no excited, high pitched voices, there the best trigger for a pee !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with all of the above and will add that since he is not yet 6 months old even though he may know in his head he shouldn't be doing this he doesn't have the neuromuscular development in place to control it. That may take another month or two. In the meantime I would have guests arrive while he is out of their sphere of influence. Have the guests sit so they aren;t jump worthy and give them some nice little treats. Tell them that they should ask for a sit or down before petting or giving the treat. He may still leak, but hopefully not right on the guests and he will learn to associate controlling himself even if just for the sit or down for greetings with good things. Stopping the excited leaking will come soon after.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey did this excited peeing until she was 6-7 months old, but only with some people. What Dechi said about high voices rings true for me, and people being too excited themselves. If I knew someone was coming I'd put Abbey in her kennel until the initial excitement was over, and then let her out to meet and greet. It passes eventually when their bladders catch up to all that growing.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for all of your suggestions! We are hosting a get-together on Sunday and it will be a great place to try them out. As some of you have mentioned, the people greeting him are also excited to see him, and that will be the harder one to manage . 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have a great party! Tell your guests that they will be helping you train your pup for his CGC if they help him to greet calmly.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you! And that's a great idea to mention CGC. That is my goal - whether I take the test or not. I'm definitely using the 12 components as my guideline for training. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm happy to report Sammy did not piddle on anyone at the party! I think we had about 18 people. I had him on the leash and I asked him for a nice sit- stay by my side. We also made sure everyone kept their distance until he calmed down. 

After a while he calmed down and that's when he left my side, bringing him back to me at the first sight of excitement. He did that a couple of times, and he was a lovely companion for everyone. He got a lot of nice gentle attention, and a great party. 

I was also proud of him because when we were all serving and eating, he was crated. Not a whimper or whining even though he was in the crate in the kitchen where all the tasty meat was (the title of the party was pork-palooza - smoked pulled pork, ribs, pork beans, corn and coleslaw). 

Overall, I was so happy with my puppy yesterday!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like you did a great job planning and executing the greetings. I am happy for you and your pup. Good boy Sammy!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

This is my 2nd dog with submissive kidneys. With my first dog, I would tell people do NOT look at the dog for 10 minutes and that worked great. At that point, the dog would pretty much approach the person and all was well. With my current dog, we have not set up any formal solution yet. But sit/stay or no eye contact with the dog is what we'll try.


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

I would agree that it sounds more like excitement peeing, and it's awesome to hear that he's doing well. 
My pom x, Pickles, fear urinates around men he likes, and becomes aggressive with those he doesn't. If anybody has a dog that fear urinates, I recommend asking guests to ignore the dog, and having them on a lead nearby, slowly getting closer with every visit, and eventually letting the guest have an arm hanging near the dog, which can, after several more visits, become petting on the chest, maybe with gentle eye contact.
Pickles still has issues with this with my brother. The reason being that my brother expects Pickles to pee on him and so pushes Pickles away (thus making him pee). Pickles loves my brother and will run up to him, leap onto his lap, and then promptly pee himself when he receives eye contact. It's best to train fear urination out with someone who is actually willing to work with the dog, rather than someone like my brother.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I am hoping that with time, I'll see less and less of his excitement peeing - but I'm seeing the common ground, whether it be excitement peeing or fear urination... It's important to take things slow, one step at a time to avoid it. And I agree - It helps when guests and people are on board with your training 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

